# Racing Photos



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

These were all taken in Feb at Fairground Race Course and Casino in New Orleans, LA 

I'll hopefully be going back there soon, was suppose to go for pre-LA Derby trails but couldn't make it out. But I know I will defiantly be out April 1 for the LA Derby! 

*In the paddock









**
Jockey C.J McMahon 



























On the track 









Jockey James Graham aboard Glad Tribute, finished 2nd









**Comisky's Humor finished 1st by about 5 lengths, with jockey Richard Eramia* *up*
*









Rasieanothergator won the $50,000 Mississippi Breeders and Owners Stake with James Graham aboard. 


















C.J McMahon, think they finished 3rd









Rosie Napravnik, sound familiar anyone? She was in the Kentucky Derby this past year aboard Pants on Fire! 









Purple Barbie ridden by James Graham, finished 1st by 3 lengths. the farm I work for claimed this beautiful lady!!









Ponies
Outrider









Outrider taking a break lol 









Beautiful track/lead pony














*


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Great pics! Barbie is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

And she's an absolute sweet heart!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

These are awesome! Love the horse your farm claimed!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Beautiful! I chuckled at the texting outrider.


----------



## Dark Intentions (Sep 30, 2011)

Wow, that's awesome, great pictures. It most be exciting to be the racing world!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

VanillaBean said:


> Beautiful! I chuckled at the texting outrider.


Haha I love it when they do things like that! Those pony horses are some of the most well behaved horses I've seen. I've seen riders just leave their horse in the middle of the track during break and the horse won't move an inch until the rider comes back lol



Dark Intentions said:


> Wow, that's awesome, great pictures. It most be exciting to be the racing world!


It's super exciting and a great privilege!


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

I worked EMS at a track last year, loved it. Gorgeous pics!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

awesome Pictures 
I love Purple Barbie


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Halarious picture of the rider texting..I almost dropped my phone  

I love the name purple Barbie..beautiful horse too 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

Awesome pictures! I spent over a week in NOLA last year and we drove by this track each day. I would've given just about anything to have gone and watched a race! Thanks for sharing


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

I plan to watch racing this summer..so stoked! I have never seem it live before 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

WesternBella said:


> I plan to watch racing this summer..so stoked! I have never seem it live before
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Where you watching the races at, if you don't mind me asking?
Wherever it's at, stand by the finish line! lol

Live racing is a big thrill, defiantly better than watching it on TV. 
But it's an even bigger thrill when you've got a horse in the race that you've been working with since they were a yearling!


----------



## Dark Intentions (Sep 30, 2011)

> It's super exciting and a great privilege!


I bet! I wish I belonged to the racing world, it would be a lot fun. I always wanted to be jockey when I little, lol, but I'm to tall for it, so yeah, lol.xD

Edit: I've watched racing in person four times, it's so exciting to be part of that action!


----------

